# bende evo sleeve



## jim leflour (Mar 13, 2011)

where in the usa can I buy a bende evo sleeve?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

you can get one at elitek9.com

They call it the perfector slevee


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

Also try castle k9...they sell mostly bende and can order what they dont stock.


----------



## jim leflour (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks ill check them both out.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

You might try also K9 Dynamics. They're in Canada, not the US but still should be able to get it to you. The few times I, or friends, have dealt with them the customer service has been excellent.


----------

